# Suche immernoch Alternative zu Azureus

## Vortex375

Hallo zusammen,

ich verwende schon längere Zeit Azureus als Bittorrent Client und er gefällt mir eigentlich recht gut, hat aber leider einige ziemlich störende Macken:

- Er basiert auf Java - das heißt, das System läuft verdammt langsam mit Azureus im Hintergrund und der Speicher ist nach einigen Stunden auch irgendwie voll

- Azureus scheint sich nicht an die von mir eingestellten Upload/Download limits zu halten. Ich teile meine Internet Verbindung mit anderen und habe deshalb nur 6 kb/s maximale Upload Bandbreite eingestellt. Jedoch werden mir z.B. in Superkaramba ständig höhere Übertragungsgeschwindigkeiten angezeigt (vll. ein Irrtum meinerseits? aber es greifen keine anderen Anwendungen auf das Netz zu - hab das mit netstat überprüft und auch mit ethereal)

- Azureus wurde von mehreren Trackern gebannt, weil er irgendwie zu viel Traffic verursacht und zu viele Anfragen an den Tracker schickt oder ähnliches. 

- Wenn Azureus läuft, fliegt etwa alle 15-30 Minuten die Verbindung ins Internet einmal raus. Ich weiß nicht ob es an der Telekom liegt, oder an den Einstellungen von meinem Router oder an Azureus, aber ich würde gerne mal einen anderen Client testen.

Das sollte die Alternative leisten (wichtig):

- alle Verbindungen über einen einzigen Port abwickeln (ein Feature, dass ich außer bei Azureus noch nicht finden konnte)

- ein benutzbares GUI haben

- möglichst nich auf Java basieren  :Wink: 

- wenn möglich detailierte Informationen über Torents anzeigen können und z.B. das herunterladen von nur einzelnen Dateien aus einem Torrent ermöglichen

Ich bin langsam nicht mehr optimistisch, dass es eine Alternative zu Azureus gibt, die all das leisten kann, aber ich freue mich auf Vorschläge.  :Very Happy: 

Vielen Dank schonmal im Voraus!

----------

## Lenz

Ich verwende seit einiger Zeit KTorrent. Das ist zwar noch nicht ganz perfekt (z.B. fehlt noch ein Prioritätensystem), aber ansonsten gefällt mir das ganz gut. Vor allem weil's nicht so träge ist wie Azureus. Wird auch intensiv weiterentwickelt, sodass damit zu Rechnen ist, dass fehlende Features bald vorhanden sein werden. Kommt halt auch drauf an, welche Einstellung du zu KDE hast. ^^

----------

## smg

```
ash@unimatrix ~ $ eix -s bittornado

* net-p2p/bittornado 

     Available versions:  0.3.8 ~0.3.10 0.3.12 ~0.3.13 ~0.3.14

     Installed:           0.3.12

     Homepage:            http://www.bittornado.com/

     Description:         TheShad0w's experimental BitTorrent client

```

Check this.

Bye.

----------

## think4urs11

wenn du es gerne im Browser hast   :Arrow:  http://sourceforge.net/projects/torrentflux/

praktisch eine Art Weboberfläche für bittornado

----------

## Vortex375

 *Quote:*   

> Kommt halt auch drauf an, welche Einstellung du zu KDE hast. ^^

 

Ich liebe kde.   :Very Happy:  Werd auf jeden Fall eure Vorschläge mal ausprobieren. Vielen Dank.

Torrentflux sieht auch ganz OK aus, aber "Requires Apache with PHP module, MySQL and, BitTornado or BitTorrent source (included)."  :Rolling Eyes: 

Bin natürlich für weitere Ideen offen.  :Razz: 

----------

## Lenz

Wenn du KTorrent ausprobierst, dann auf jedenfall 1.2_rc2 ausprobieren (ggf. ebuild umbennenen und in den Portage-Overlay), rc1 hat einen nervigen Bug.

----------

## Vortex375

 *Quote:*   

> Wenn du KTorrent ausprobierst, dann auf jedenfall 1.2_rc2 ausprobieren (ggf. ebuild umbennenen und in den Portage-Overlay), rc1 hat einen nervigen Bug.

 

lol, danke. Ich hatte gerade die Stable Version installiert und dachte mir "Was soll das denn? Is aber schon ein wenig ähm "karg" die Oberfläche".

Da liegen ja Welten dazwischen.

Jetzt muss ich nur noch irgendwie hinkriegen, dass ktorrent meinen Bereits fertig heruntergeladenen Torrent so öffnet, dass es anfängt zu seeden, anstatt das ganze nochmal zu laden.

Achja: Kannn ktorrent denn irgendwie meine halbfertigen downloads aus Azureus übernehmen?

EDIT: Mist, selbst mit dem "partial file import plugin" klappt das nicht. Am Ende bringt er nur eine Fehlermeldung, er könnte irgendein Verzeichnis nicht erstellen und bricht ab. Ist wohl noch ziemlich verbugt.

Schade, das macht ktorrent im Moment nutzlos für mich, dabei sieht es ziemlich vielversprechend aus.  :Sad: 

----------

## schachti

MLdonkey "kann" auch Bittorrent.

----------

## chrib

Eine Alternative wäre auch rtorrent. Ist zwar auch noch nicht ganz perfekt, gefällt mir aber von den bisherigen getesteten Bittorrent-Clients am besten.

----------

## Lenz

Naja, ich verwende KTorrent schon. Die 1.2_rc2 läuft schon ganz ok. Einfach noch ein bisschen warten, zwischen den bisherigen Versionen lagen jedesmal Welten!

----------

## psyqil

 *chrib wrote:*   

> Eine Alternative wäre auch rtorrent. Ist zwar auch noch nicht ganz perfekt, gefällt mir aber von den bisherigen getesteten Bittorrent-Clients am besten.

 Zustimmung!

Edit: Funktioniert die neue "watch"-Funktion bei jemandem? Bei mir nämlich nicht...   :Sad: 

----------

## rukka

... und noch eine Alternative (wenn auch als experimentell gekennzeichnet)  :Wink: 

www-client/elinks (bittorrent USE-Flag setzen)

Und so schaut das dann aus: Screenshot!

bye: rukka

----------

## tost

Vielleicht findest du hier einige neue Anregungen..

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-424156-highlight-azureus.html

Wobei ich selber eben Azureus bevorzuge aber kTorrent auch recht gut fande, wenn es auch nur wenige Funktionen hat

tost

----------

## chrib

 *psyqil wrote:*   

>  *chrib wrote:*   Eine Alternative wäre auch rtorrent. Ist zwar auch noch nicht ganz perfekt, gefällt mir aber von den bisherigen getesteten Bittorrent-Clients am besten. Zustimmung!
> 
> Edit: Funktioniert die neue "watch"-Funktion bei jemandem? Bei mir nämlich nicht...  

 

Die habe ich bisher noch nicht ausprobiert. Muss ich mal bei Gelegenheit, sprich: Wochenende, austesten.

----------

